# The Return of the Forum



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Canon Rumors Forum

<span style="font-weight: normal;">The easiest solution to the comments issue at Canon Rumors is to bring the forum back.</span> </strong></p>
<p>The forum will be very integrated into the Canon Rumors site to make it easy to comment and discuss posts. You can obviously also add your own posts.</p>
<p>The domain for the forum shouldÃ‚Â propagateÃ‚Â over the next 24 hours.</p>
<p>I will be tweaking and playing around with this. I’ve added a forum suggestion category as well. If you have ideas, please let me know.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/forum" target="_self">http://www.canonrumors.com/forum</a></p>
<p>Some folks expressed interest in moderating for CR, I will get back to you.</p>
<p>I’ll work hard getting the forum populated with stuff, you can help out with that as well.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## CAT in HAWAII (Jul 20, 2010)

ok,,, now back to the news! ,,, er,,, rumors!!!!

Your hard work and attention to detail WILL PAY off, so keep at it!
Maybe a one strike and you're out policy would work too,,,
Or ,,, verified users can post immediately,, others would have to be moderated,,,

Or ,, if your comment gets flagged (reported for innappropriate content) you will get the comment moved off the forum and into the "CR guy in basket",,, to be checked on later,,,

I also go to macrumors.com

And they have a system of showing when you joined, how many post you made, and rating system of sorts, by which we (you ) could maybe make a newbie a "P and Shoot" when they first start up, and graduate to next levels,,, EVIL, G10, APS-C and FF,,,

Something of that sort,,,, or if any user gets flagged, restrict their posting rights, ,,, and have only their comments moderated,,,,

Ok,, well tame care and good luck!!!

CAT in HAWAII


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks CR Guy for getting us back on track. The comments were getting out of hand. I imagine it was a few spoiling it for the rest of us, but thanks for giving us our voice back. keep up the good work and keep adding original content to the site. It makes it a richer place to hang out. 

Thanks!


----------



## pierlux (Jul 20, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>Canon Rumors Forum
> 
> 
> <span style=\"font-weight: normal;\">The easiest solution to the comments issue at Canon Rumors is to bring the forum back.</span> </strong></p>



Happy to hear that bringing the forum back is the easiest solution, because I think it's also the best solution! 8)

I had a little problem quoting a single sentence, it seems the whole post is being quoted in the reply form, and also in the preview window. I had to cancel manually, I don't know if it's my fault, now I post this and check the result.


----------



## pierlux (Jul 20, 2010)

Not a great appearance for the quoted sentence above... I'm replying myself just to check how it works.
BTW, under "additional options" I noticed the possibility to send attachments, cool feature!


----------



## alex (Jul 20, 2010)

pierlux said:


> I had a little problem quoting a single sentence



I agree. It took some manual deleting to get this to work. I'm sure we'll all learn how to do this soon.


----------



## richy (Jul 20, 2010)

If you need a hand moderating I would be happy to volunteer some time.


----------



## blackcro55 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Welcome back.*

I greatly enjoyed the banter of the regulars. 

I was going to suggest enlisting some of those regulars (as volunteers) as moderators, but I noticed it's already been noted: many hands make for easy work and many people come here and read through all the comments anyway...


----------



## GL2 (Jul 20, 2010)

@Canon Rumors Guy

"Iâ€™ve always tried to let people speak their minds, even if theyâ€™re negative towards the site and myself."

I have to disagree with that statement. In the past, I've debated other posters on some point or other and then later returned, looking to read the other person's response, only to find my post deleted. I absolutely agree that there needs to be a line, and if people have resorted to bigotry, profanity, etc., then that is clearly unacceptable. But there is such a thing as being too anal about the slightest hint of conflict, and, in my experience, you've crossed that line in your moderating on more than one occasion. It's your site, and you can run it how you want, but it's one of the reasons I visit this site much less frequently than I once did.


----------



## Eric Bowers (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been tuning in for the dishy Canon gossip for awhile now, but haven't ever got too embroiled in the blog comments. I'm looking forward to this forum, though knowing photographers to be the egomaniacs I've always observed from other forums I still hope some fun and usefulness can be had here too!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

Eric Bowers said:


> I've been tuning in for the dishy Canon gossip for awhile now, but haven't ever got too embroiled in the blog comments. I'm looking forward to this forum, though knowing photographers to be the egomaniacs I've always observed from other forums I still hope some fun and usefulness can be had here too!



I have let most of it go. Sometimes a comment like that will lead to a range of discussion that became silly. I'd just delete it all and not single anyone out.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

pierlux said:


> Not a great appearance for the quoted sentence above... I'm replying myself just to check how it works.
> BTW, under "additional options" I noticed the possibility to send attachments, cool feature!



I'll look into this.

Thanks!


----------



## deeznuts (Jul 20, 2010)

You should have a link on the forums page to go quickly back to Canonrumors site. I know, picky, lazy, nitpick etc. But after I comment a quick click to get back to the rumors site is easy


----------



## unfocused (Jul 21, 2010)

I enjoy this site a lot and I definitely appreciate the effort to assert some control over the comments. I think most people were willing to skip over the negative comments and even be amused at the intensity of some people's opinions (after all, it's _just_ a camera).

But, some of the more recent comments were clearly inappropriate for any forum and it reflects well on you that you were willing to quickly and effectively move to bring some adult leadership to the site.


----------



## papa-razzi (Jul 21, 2010)

On similar enthusiast forums there is often a "buy/sell" section, where members of the community can post items for sale or items wanted to purchase.

Something to consider.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2010)

papa-razzi said:


> On similar enthusiast forums there is often a "buy/sell" section, where members of the community can post items for sale or items wanted to purchase.
> 
> Something to consider.



That is on my mind. I am trying to figure out a way to make a bit unique from the other buy/sell forums. I'll come up with something.


----------



## J-Man (Jul 21, 2010)

The useless off-topic posts the last few months have been like a train wreck.
I would like to see similar off-topic comments grouped together and possibly embedded into the first off-topic post,
and if the off-topic is worthy of starting a new topic, then move it but leave the first post with a link to the new location. 8)

Will you be adding a Reputation system? a BS meter? ;D


----------



## leptonsoup337 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you CRGuy for doing this. The comments were so bad, and the people posting them were even worse!


----------



## MARKO (Jul 22, 2010)

GREAT APEALING FORUM.. I LIKE IT.
CONGRATS CRGUY


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 22, 2010)

I would love to moderate for you CRGuys (I emailed you before about this). Just let me know if you need me to help you out.


----------



## ronderick (Jul 23, 2010)

A quick question: is it possible to expand "Japan" in the regional board to "East Asia"?


----------



## Aputure (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you made a wise move to disable comments in favor of a forum. It gives us a more robust and serious medium to discuss rumors. It's a very elegant design too! A lot of forums are just not fun to spend time in, but this one seems very smooth. Kudos!


----------



## match14 (Jul 29, 2010)

It is much better this way.


----------



## DetlevCM (Jul 30, 2010)

I was wondering whether I should register - well, now I did...

I really hope the comments will be more constructive now - some posts were indeed getting a tad ridicolous.
Not that criticism is bad - in fact constructive criticism is very good, but it was just turning into an insulting match...

But thank you for the forum


----------

